# Dyslexia



## jvarnell (Oct 9, 2012)

I have had some privet messages asking me to get better with my spelling and have decided to tell yâ€™all an excuse for it.  I donâ€™t like it when people make excuses and blame their lack of controlling those sleeves on others.  But here I go:
As I child in Dallas, TX I was diagnosed as being dyslexic and a lot of school districts put these kids in Special Ed.  Special Ed is not the place for Dyslexics and the Scottish Rite knows that.  Dyslexics have higher IQâ€™s and have trouble reading and writing, not communicating.  My parents took me to the Dallas Scottish Rite hospital and had me diagnosed.  This is when I started learning how to compensate for my deferenceâ€™s.  I call them differences because as a dyslexic I am normal but I donâ€™t do them the same way as the 80% of the people that are not dyslexic.  Through the help of the Scottish Rite I have done a lot.  I have a degree,  I have written a lot of code that controls the Electric power grid,  I have done a lot in the Cyber security world to secure the grid and I am now a Director at a 15 billion dollar privately held independent power producer and marketer.  
But I canâ€™t spell.  I have people that do that for me but no one will on these posts.  Dyslectic have problems spelling that word, iSpell or any other spell check can fix.  Oh they all find the misspelled words but have no suggestions to fix them.
http://www.tsrhc.org/dyslexia.htm
Sometime I think I need to learn Hebrew because it looks like the books are read back to front and left to right.


----------



## eagle1966 (Oct 9, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I have had some privet messages asking me to get better with my spelling and have decided to tell y’all an excuse for it.  I don’t like it when people make excuses and blame their lack of controlling those sleeves on others.  But here I go:
> As I child in Dallas, TX I was diagnosed as being dyslexic and a lot of school districts put these kids in Special Ed.  Special Ed is not the place for Dyslexics and the Scottish Rite knows that.  Dyslexics have higher IQ’s and have trouble reading and writing, not communicating.  My parents took me to the Dallas Scottish Rite hospital and had me diagnosed.  This is when I started learning how to compensate for my deference’s.  I call them differences because as a dyslexic I am normal but I don’t do them the same way as the 80% of the people that are not dyslexic.  Through the help of the Scottish Rite I have done a lot.  I have a degree,  I have written a lot of code that controls the Electric power grid,  I have done a lot in the Cyber security world to secure the grid and I am now a Director at a 15 billion dollar privately held independent power producer and marketer.
> But I can’t spell.  I have people that do that for me but no one will on these posts.  Dyslectic have problems spelling that word, iSpell or any other spell check can fix.  Oh they all find the misspelled words but have no suggestions to fix them.
> http://www.tsrhc.org/dyslexia.htm
> Sometime I think I need to learn Hebrew because it looks like the books are read back to front and left to right.


shame on those who have seen fit to seek to correct you.  I for one am proud that you have shared this personal situation with us.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 9, 2012)

eagle1966 said:


> shame on those who have seen fit to seek to correct you. I for one am proud that you have shared this personal situation with us.



They really just want me to correct my spelling better so it does'nt look like I am iilliterate.  I understand that and I wanted to put this out there so if I don't spell something right everyone will look past that and see my thoughts.  No shame needed.


----------



## widows son (Oct 9, 2012)

I apologize if I have ever made you feel less than a person


----------



## bgs942 (Oct 9, 2012)

Those who communicated that to you need to think of and remember their obligations!


----------



## timgould (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't feel bad Brother, I have a Ph.D. and this keyboard still gets me to jump around on words. I am pretty sure people can understand what you are typing. the word "would" always seems to get me. I tend to spell it "woudl" lol


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 9, 2012)

widows son said:


> I apologize if I have ever made you feel less than a person



No apologize needed it is what makes me what I am and I want my thoughts to and ideas to be looked at for content and when my thoughts are wrong we need to debait it or I will not ever hear all sides.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 9, 2012)

timgould said:


> Don't feel bad Brother, I have a Ph.D. and this keyboard still gets me to jump around on words. I am pretty sure people can understand what you are typing. the word "would" always seems to get me. I tend to spell it "woudl" lol



Maybe your a little dyslexic, there sure a lot of genius that are.  I feel that is why they are geniuses because they have just left some non-crucial tasks to others.


----------



## widows son (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you brother. You thoughts and ideas are are interesting, and enjoy debating you


----------



## chrmc (Oct 9, 2012)

As others have said, don't let dyslexia keep you out of a good debate. Keep 'em coming in here. And as a suggestion, for most browsers you can get an automatic spell check installed that'll mark a work that is misspelled. Probably won't catch everything, but might help in a couple of cases.


----------



## Hndrx (Oct 9, 2012)

It is interesting that you mention Hebrew.  I have been told by someone that people that have dyslexia often don't have the issue in languages unrelated to English.  I have no idea if that is true or was just that persons impression.  It would be interesting to hear about your experience if you do try learning Hebrew.


----------



## widows son (Oct 9, 2012)

Middle eastern languages read right to left, might be useful


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 10, 2012)

I am going to look into these other languages.  Maybe my Mid-east DNA origins are oozing out in the form of dyslexica.


----------



## widows son (Oct 10, 2012)

Where from the middle east and how do you know this?


----------



## cutter2001 (Oct 10, 2012)

The SR hospital in Dallas also tested my oldest son. Seeing how well they took care of him, and how thorough that they were with him really impressed me. All of this, and then no charge! They would not accept our insurance when we tried to offer it. That got me to thinking about and looking into masonry.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 11, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I have had some privet messages asking me to get better with my spelling and have decided to tell yâ€™all an excuse for it.



That REALLY upsets me and I apologize for the behavior of those members. Many are unaware that you've helped me on numerous occasions with technical issues with the site.


----------



## Custer148 (Oct 11, 2012)

I recently joined this site and have been reading many of the older threads.

I have a problem with fingers that have a mind of their own.  If you put blinders on me I couldn't type, I just have to look at the keyboard.  My backspace key is used so much that it is getting worn to the point of not having writing on it any more.  I do not have concerns with anyone else's spelling as I have enough of my own spelling problems to deal with.

Keep your posts coming jvarnell and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 11, 2012)

Custer148 said:


> I recently joined this site and have been reading many of the older threads.
> 
> I have a problem with fingers that have a mind of their own. If you put blinders on me I couldn't type, I just have to look at the keyboard. My backspace key is used so much that it is getting worn to the point of not having writing on it any more. I do not have concerns with anyone else's spelling as I have enough of my own spelling problems to deal with.
> 
> Keep your posts coming jvarnell and thanks for sharing your story.



As much as I try to hid it it seams everyone notices and I wanted the MoT to be a place where I could express my thoughts.  

I have in the past been on other message boards like chopper building sites.  I got into a discustion with a guy called BlackJack that builds bike in Austraila about frame rigidity and tube size.  I showed them how loads are calculated for trusses and said that a Motorcycle frame should be calculated the same.  BlackJack started attacking me for my spelling instead of the calculation and why it was not right.  He alsway built frames with tubes sizes like he was tought and did not know why.  I want my knowedge of the subject to be discused.

with that said if you have a car or motorcycle hobby look at:
http://allshops.org/ or http://www.metalmeet.com/ these are ver good sites that don't look at spelling.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 11, 2012)

Rest assured Brother that my opinions of a person and their thoughts will never be based on how well a person spells. I enjoy your thoughts and posts. It takes a a lot of courage to step up like you have and I commend you for that. I am saddened though that some sought to criticize you for it without reason. 

I have a good friend that is also dyslexic and I know the struggles he has had. It wasn't something he grew up with either. His came from an automobile accident and has been a struggle for him since.


----------



## rmcgehee (Oct 11, 2012)

When all is said and done,we are all just humans.Most important,we are Brothers.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 11, 2012)

Remember, my brother, it is the internal and not the external qualifications that matter.  Your thoughts are conveyed, and even though they may simply look different in print, the meaning is still there and can be understood by those willing to listen.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 13, 2012)

I was diagnosed with dyslexia. I taught myself to spell correctly by reading and writing upside-down for a while. It doesn't work for all dyslexics, but it might help.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 14, 2012)

It's ok Brother. I'm from Louisiana and we read backwards anyways. So it all read fine to me. Just kidding. It's your thoughts I am interested in, not your grammar.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 18, 2012)

My Brother, IT'S ABOUT THE INTERNAL QUALIFICATIONS, NOT THE EXTERNAL...............we as Brothers need to read and listen to WHAT you are saying, not necessarily how you SPELL IT...........you speak from the heart, Brother, so your message is well received by me................

Bro Vincent C Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 19, 2012)

I am also dyslexic and I have disgraphia which means I have trouble writing and have trouble copying or retaining a number or letter sequence such as phone numbers or spelling words. I feel your pain brother.  I've been excluded from normal schooling till I was in high school where I am now graduating with full honors, 6 AP credits, and many scholarships for honors athletic and most of all being disabled learner by no means am I disabled for I have outstanding communication skills which I believe my  4 years of theater and improv have helped. Not to mention I have a 146 IQ Further more I am not here to brag just demonstrate that it is not a disadvantage just a obstacle that also gives the person a different view   on physical objects which is proven to be a artistic advantage. I am on the same boat as you are so no need to feel alone it is  just a different view not a disability just labeled as such due to it being "out of the norm". 

PS google chrome as a spell check app that spell checks all text in the browser helps tremendously for spelling


----------

